# I don't understand!



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I just don't understand how things are going to go back to normal after this. I don't know how things are going to look and feel real again. I know I recovered before and didn't even remember how this hell felt but I feel like this time I'm sooooo far deep in this hell since it came with way more symptoms. I'm so traumatized by this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marisa (Aug 28, 2017)

I feel the same way! I've had this before (and sporadically through the past 7 years) but I didn't feel like it was THIS bad before. The symptoms seem far worse this time.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Marisa said:


> I feel the same way! I've had this before (and sporadically through the past 7 years) but I didn't feel like it was THIS bad before. The symptoms seem far worse this time.


Yeah. This really sucks. I don't even know what else to do to snap out of this hell


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Im holding firm to the thinking that once my anxiety isn't lowered and I'm back to being content, happy and relaxed, the existential feelings and the floating eyes feeling will subside. I overcame it before as well, and I remember paying little attention to the thoughts that terrify me now. I think you'll eventually get unsensitized to it and it won't be so bad.
> How are your meds going? Any side effects?


My only side effect at first was zombie like and sleepiness.... and huge pupils. Now I'm fine. I really hope we all snap back to reality. This is so stupid. I'm always wondering and thinking back to see why the hell this came back


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Me to thats whats annoying me the most,if i can even go back to normal. 
This November it will be 2 years for me 
Sometimes I wonder if iam not dp and I'm back to normal but I can't tell .


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Me to thats whats annoying me the most,if i can even go back to normal.
> This November it will be 2 years for me
> Sometimes I wonder if iam not dp and I'm back to normal but I can't tell .


Me too! Sometimes I'm "am I recovered but now OCD?" And then Bam! I get hit with hyper awareness and reminded that I'm still in hell


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Me to hopingcat 
How have you been going since starting the meds ?
Have you found the dp getting lower from them ?


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

its weird, i had a day were i was fully recovered, then the next day i started spazzing out again and came back were i was at

that day when i was recovered, it was like, the dp was never there, i even thought to myself, and my brain was like nah i dont even kno that feeling

crazy

best day of my life, cant wait to get back to normal


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Me to hopingcat
> How have you been going since starting the meds ?
> Have you found the dp getting lower from them ?


Today is day 11. I feel like my anxiety is low right now so the Dp/dr is manageable. But it's still very much there and I hate it


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

That's great your anxiety has become lower the meds must be helping , thats really positive. 
The dp is back at a low for me and I'm at a point were i cant tell if im right or not right. 
I'm glad your anxiety has gotten better


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> That's great your anxiety has become lower the meds must be helping , thats really positive.
> The dp is back at a low for me and I'm at a point were i cant tell if im right or not right.
> I'm glad your anxiety has gotten better


Xanax helps for sure. I don't take it everyday but when I do I see a different. Like today. I had high anxiety/panic/paranoid for no reason and I took half and it helped. Also I think I need to be on a higher dose of Effexor. I don't think 35.7 is enough and we wants to keep me on this for a month. I think I need 75mg. I hate medication and I can't believe this hell has me taking some. Ridiculous


----------

